# post a picture of your backhoe



## john m stauffer (Dec 13, 2008)

Post a picture of your backhoe at work or ready to work in the snow. Or post your line up of snow equipment. 

LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## nedly05 (Dec 23, 2007)

2007 410-G, not on a snow job though, I'll have to hunt around and see what winter shots I have of it.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

2005 Deere 310SG All clean sitting in the shop









1996 Chevy 3500 , Brandon Dump LED's, Smith S.S. Series IV, Long Chute Option


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Here are a few.




























Oops. Wrong type of backhoe.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

hahaha lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

not the newest backhoe on this site. but it does the job and is very reliable so far. I am going to look at a trailer for it this week.


----------



## shaunnshelly (Sep 26, 2005)

Some Pic's from last summer


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

How do you find the Terex


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

This is my uncles 1988 310C


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;675844 said:


> How do you find the Terex


They usually find it right where they left it :waving:

not quite winter plowing setup... but here's my L48


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

do you use the l48 for plowing? we have been considering getting a TLB either the kubota l48 or l35 and the John Deere 110(alot of $$$$) but the full cab enclosure is nice. Though im doubting their snow removal abilities. what size pusher can you get away with on one?


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Ive actually never pushed snow with it other than pushing back a few piles at the shop 'cause the plow guy blocks our doors. I've been told that the biggest box to run would be 8' on the L48. There is another member on here from CT that has a plow blade on his L48 and he says it pushes pretty well. I think he has his rear tires loaded too.

Curtis makes a cab for the L48, but its soft-sided. Certainly not the end of the world, but something to consider. If I were going to look at another machine I would look hard at the M59. Its marginally bigger/heavier, but is much stronger and more capable. We have a lift cap of about 2400lbs on the 48 and most days its enough, but there are days when you wish you could pick up that extra 600-800lbs to lift a full pallet of fert or wall pieces. Some days the machine is just too big for certain jobs and other days when its just too small. We solved the 'too big' problem by adding a BX2350 which has surprised me almost everytime I get on it.

My cousin owns a L35 and i've got plenty of seat time in that before we bought the L48 nd it felt like a toy in comparison. It also didn't have the HST or the quick-attach bucket in front which was IMO a deal breaker. If I had enough work to justify it I would own a M59 and then a smaller 27-30hp machine for the finesse work.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

06HD BOSS;675900 said:


> This is my uncles 1988 310C


That is one very well kept Deere,and shows much pride in his machine unlike some who throw older (better bult) machines away and buy whatevers new on the market my hat goes off to him good job.


----------



## joe_casece (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How do you guys like the John deeres were looking at a 2000 310E with 3800 hours. Its in good shape with flip over forks do you think its worth $34,000


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

Like DSDealty, I too use a Kubota L48 here in CT,, For years and years I ran a Deere 710 doing the schools in Sturbridge MA.. Now, jsut my driveway and occasionally the neighbor's.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

try the pics again


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

What type of pusher is on that Case?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

joe_casece;676507 said:


>


Nice hoe Joe I see you work at JR BRISSON,I live in Aylmer do you work at the Vars location or Industrial,is that your hoe.


----------



## joe_casece (Nov 23, 2008)

It belongs to the guy that i worked for the last 5 years " excavation robert morel"

i work @ industrial in parts
for who do you work ?

Jonathan


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Heres a shot of one of our backhoes with a pusher. I will try and get a few pics of the other machines. We run 12' avalanche pushers on most of our machines.....


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

second shot of same machine.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

murray83;676205 said:


> That is one very well kept Deere,and shows much pride in his machine unlike some who throw older (better bult) machines away and buy whatevers new on the market my hat goes off to him good job.


Thanks for the compliment. I took the pics about 2 months after he re-painted it, new decals, new tires and all new glass. He's had it since new and probably wont ever get rid of it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

mdb landscaping;677085 said:


> second shot of same machine.....


Hey matt, ive seen your name around. Im in rocky hill. That 2nd pic is middletown homedepot right?


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

yes it is in Middletown...


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

joe_casece;677061 said:


> It belongs to the guy that i worked for the last 5 years " excavation robert morel"
> 
> i work @ industrial in parts
> for who do you work ?
> ...


I thought I knew that Backhoe,I work for my self '' I won the Harley a few years ago from Aylmer,Jason S.Backhoe Rental


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

here is a couple pictures of the Town's Cat 446 D backhoe


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

getting pushers loaded up for the season


----------



## stauffer.80 (Aug 21, 2008)

02powerstroke;676582 said:


> How do you guys like the John deeres were looking at a 2000 310E with 3800 hours. Its in good shape with flip over forks do you think its worth $34,000


The John Deeres are great backhoes. Very reliable. Although, $34000 ought to buy a very clean 410E, so to me that's a bit high for a 310E. I would say 30000 or less with cab, 4x4, and extendahoe.


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

Heres our 08 CAT 420E IT. With 12' pro tech and our S250 Bobcat


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's mine. I know, it needs to get painted.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

does anyone use those JCB loaders that have the 4 wheel steer (each of the 4 wheels is the same size)? wondering how good those would be.

i think thats one in salopez's pic up there.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

We haven't used it to push yet, but it seems nice so far for dirt work. Lots of power and balance.

Hope to be able to update you soon.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Muirs Landscape;678021 said:


> Heres our 08 CAT 420E IT. With 12' pro tech and our S250 Bobcat


nice machines! looks like the bobcat could use some new rubber


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres mine...again, for those who don't already know!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that is the largest kubota I've seen setup as a TLB....looks very nice, how does it compare to a cat or similar fullsize TLB??


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;678238 said:


> does anyone use those JCB loaders that have the 4 wheel steer (each of the 4 wheels is the same size)? wondering how good those would be.
> 
> i think thats one in salopez's pic up there.


The guy i work for also has the jcb with the four wheel steer. Im not always at the same location as that machine but next time i am ill ask the operator how he likes it and give you some feedback.


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

My dad's '87 JD 510C. 4x4 ext. hoe. She may be old but she's one helluva hoe 

BTW not used in the winter, just thought I'd throw some pics up.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

creativedesigns;952254 said:


> Heres mine...again, for those who don't already know!


Hey bud nice machine I have a L39 love it.... wondering where to get a cab from....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

eatmytailpipes, Wrong pictures perhaps?? LOL!


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

here is a backhoe that was with me on a site. NO CAB. WTF. I will keep my nice warm truck


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

How do you guys, with the L39, M59 Kubotas and JD 110s, like them? Any with pushers on em? If so what size pusher and how big of a lot are you doing with them?


----------



## mwmdesigns (Dec 6, 2007)

for you guys with older kubotas w/o factory cab options..check out sims cab I have a b26 tlb and am considering one of these setups. they look a bit nicer than the curtis cabs Ive seen


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

srl28;970403 said:


> How do you guys, with the L39, M59 Kubotas and JD 110s, like them? Any with pushers on em? If so what size pusher and how big of a lot are you doing with them?


Hey Haven't used my L39 for pushing snow just stock piling a few times and it worked great but with no glass and a heater I don't use it much in the winter.... looking for a full cab...


----------

